# Is it safe? (Heavy chemical smell on items from china)



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

im not sure if this is the correct place to post this or not but I have been searching high and low for the perfect bag/tote/purse for my baby. My concern is that many of the bags i am looking at are made in, or ship from china. I have received items from china before which have a very strong chemical smell. I am concerned that they have been sprayed or soaked in something toxic that will be harmful for my baby. Do any of you have any experience with items/bags from china? I don't know if simply airing them out is enough or whether to just avoid them all together. My other problem is that many of the amazon listings do not actually tell you where the bag is made. These two for instance are i "think" identical. 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Parisian-Pet-Venice-Stripped-Carrier/dp/B0058OFI9Q/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A2J3ROXBVE7LCI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Fashion-Carrier-Handbag-Hiking-Backpack/dp/B008V62HJM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_2[/ame]

However, when reading the reviews on the second one there is mention of a very strong chemical odor and i have seen that bag on ebay as well (same bag title/description) So I know that it ships from China, as it says so on the ebay listing. I am not sure whether that odor is present in the first bag as no one mentions it. I also have no idea where the first bag ships from. I guess amazon is not required to tell us where things ship from.:angry:

Any experience with bags from china or advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't have any experience with these kinds of bags, but I would be worried about the strong smell being toxic too.
If it is strong to us, imagine how strong it must be for them with their super sensitive noses! I wouldn't risk it, personally.

I am always trying to avoid things from China anyway!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> I don't have any experience with these kinds of bags, but I would be worried about the strong smell being toxic too.
> If it is strong to us, imagine how strong it must be for them with their super sensitive noses! I wouldn't risk it, personally.
> 
> I am always trying to avoid things from China anyway!


I agree. Plus, being inside it would make it even worse not getting any fresh air. I just wouldn't chance it. But maybe someone else here knows what you could do to make it safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

It is definitely a concern. Apparently,airing it out removes the smell but what the heck kind of chemical is it to begin with and who knows what they are sprayed with or even soaked in.

I agree that it isn't worth the risk, but the problem of not knowing where an item comes from remains. 
I,too try to avoid items from China. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

A lot of it depends on the fabric.

I got a purse organizer from Amazon that came from China and it was unusable. I had to send it back. The smell was horrible. I tried washing it (hand and machine), letting it air, spraying it with fabreeze... it was so strong.

I don't know if I would....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

For years I wore those black maryjane type Chinese shoes and would buy them from a shop in the Quarter. The last pair my hubby picked up for me smelled so bad I couldn't wear them. It was overwhelming and I can barely smell! lol None of the previous shoes had that smell. I washed them, aired them out outside and couldn't get rid of the smell. I went on Amazon to see if I could get a pair from another vendor. All of the reviews complained about the chemical smell. 

I still don't know what the nature of the smell was. I'm assuming the smell on this bag is the same - I would not risk it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Personally I don't use ANYTHING from China where the fluffs are concerned. 

And I try not to buy any products from China but sometimes it isn't possible not to get something from there.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know about that. My son smells pretty bad and he was definitely made in the USA. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I personally wouldn't use it... even if smell 'fades' seems the cause of the smell would still be there. Just not worth taking the chance in my opinion.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. Do any of you know of a good quality (not too expensive) purse carrier made in the USA or at least not made in China?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I don't know about that. My son smells pretty bad and he was definitely made in the USA.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
LOL Laura....can't return him either


----------

